# DFWAPC October meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Our October meeting will take place on Sunday, October 14, at 1 PM at the new Arlington store called "The True Percula".

The address is:
4780 Little Rd, 
Arlington, TX 76017

Phone: 817-483-1100

Map to the store:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...48,-97.202911&spn=0.035403,0.079823&z=14&om=1

Catherine, the store manager, will have a presentation on what's involved in running a pet fish store. Do come if you every wondered about that!

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> Our October meeting will take place on Sunday, October 14, at 1 PM at the new Arlington store called "The True Percula".
> 
> The address is:
> 4780 Little Rd,
> ...


cool...


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Yeah! Finally...a meeting on my side of town!!!


----------

